# The Sopranos - "Soprano Home Movies" OAD: 4-8-2007 *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Have to say I love the Chris Craft wooden boat :up: and Tony's birthday present from Carm was pretty nice too


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Considering that there are only a few episodes left, this part of the season is starting off slow.

Bobby never killed anyone before tonight? Or did they mean Bobby never killed someone within the organization that had turned against them? He's not on the list.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Monopoly hotels are red...not green.

Good episode setting things up


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

The only time I remember Bobby doing any violence is when he shot that rapper in the butt last season.


----------



## berkchops516 (Dec 5, 2005)

games of monopoly lead to so much domestic violence......


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

Tony singing "Under the boardwalk with his schlong in her mouth" was hilarious.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Slow start. Carm's very attached to Tony, even defending him against Janice.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was surprised at the monopoly problems: we never had violence over monopoly.

Now, _Risk_, on the other hand, almost ended many relationships among my friends and we eventually had to ban it altogether. This was in college and I've still not had the courage to play again 

I agree it was slow, but it wasn't "we have no idea what we're doing" slow. You could see/feel lots of pieces being moved around the chessboard in this episode. I'm still hopeful.


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

I missed The Sopranos and am very glad it's back. I'm sad that it's almost over, but if it goes out in style, I'll be very happy.

Welcome back Sopranos!


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> Tony's birthday present from Carm was pretty nice too


Taylor Made's aren't that great.

I was a bit disappointed in this episode.

Do you think the drummer ripping Bobby's shirt and him dropping the gun in the hallway will come back to him?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

For those who said it started slow, what would a fast start have been?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Great episode. More about character development than about moving the plot forward. And setting up future conflicts as madscientist said.

That final scene was so chilling. Something about the lighting and the color, and the distancing effect of the muted sound, isolating Bobby from his little piece of happiness. His retreat is now forever tainted by the memory. Something in him had died.

Janice said Tony would be waiting like a snake in the grass to strike. Carmella said Tony wasn't vengeful. How wrong they both were.

But this may come back to bite tony in the ass.


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

bdlucas said:


> Great episode. More about character development than about moving the plot forward. And setting up future conflicts as madscientist said.
> 
> That final scene was so chilling. Something about the lighting and the color, and the distancing effect of the muted sound, isolating Bobby from his little piece of happiness. His retreat is now forever tainted by the memory. Something in him had died.
> 
> ...


Very very well put bdlucas. Slow! Are you kidding me. This was a great episode. Especially for a season opener. Boy things have really deteriorated with T and Christopher. "Happy belated birthday" click. LOL


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

MamaKAS said:


> Do you think the drummer ripping Bobby's shirt and him dropping the gun in the hallway will come back to him?


Dropping the gun at the scene has been pretty standard practice for Soprano hits for awhile. Wear gloves (which it appeared Bobby was, at least in the gun hand) and make sure the gun is clean as a whistle ahead of time. No chance of getting pinched with the gun later and having a body tied to it.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I thought it was a solid episode. BTW, how many episodes are actually left?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

SoupMan said:


> Dropping the gun at the scene has been pretty standard practice for Soprano hits for awhile. Wear gloves (which it appeared Bobby was, at least in the gun hand) and make sure the gun is clean as a whistle ahead of time. No chance of getting pinched with the gun later and having a body tied to it.


and, going back further, is how Michael Corleone was taught how to do it in the Godfather...


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

marksman said:


> For those who said it started slow, what would a fast start have been?


How about featuring more than 4 characters, three of whom are my least favorite.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

MamaKAS said:


> Taylor Made's aren't that great.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed in this episode.
> 
> Do you think the drummer ripping Bobby's shirt and him dropping the gun in the hallway will come back to him?


Not the Taylor Made gift, the other one.

Me too.

He was wearing gloves and dropping the gun at the hit is standard procedure. That he didn't take back his torn shirt was sloppy and, yes, I suspect it is going to come back to haunt him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> and, going back further, is how Michael Corleone was taught how to do it in the Godfather...


...which we know is a movie the Sopranos guys have seen.

Once or twice.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Not the Taylor Made gift, the other one.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> He was wearing gloves and dropping the gun at the hit is standard procedure. That he didn't take back his torn shirt was sloppy and, yes, I suspect it is going to come back to haunt him.


I was surprised that Carm did that sort of thing...

Bobby talked about DNA evidence when they were fishing...I'm quite sure that discussion wasn't incidental...so I agree that the torn shirt might be a problem...


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

MamaKAS said:


> Taylor Made's aren't that great.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed in this episode.
> 
> Do you think the drummer ripping Bobby's shirt and him dropping the gun in the hallway will come back to him?


I like my TaylorMades. They get plenty of play on the tour as well.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I was surprised that Carm did that sort of thing...
> 
> Bobby talked about DNA evidence when they were fishing...I'm quite sure that discussion wasn't incidental...so I agree that the torn shirt might be a problem...


Speaking of DNA evidence, I wonder if Carmela disposed of it or left it. 

Frank


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

fmowry said:


> Speaking of DNA evidence, I wonder if Carmela disposed of it or left it.
> 
> Frank


my wife and I agreed that Carm's favorite bird is the Swallow...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

bdlucas said:


> Janice said Tony would be waiting like a snake in the grass to strike. Carmella said Tony wasn't vengeful. How wrong they both were.
> 
> But this may come back to bite tony in the ass.


Not sure what you mean by this. Tony did not assign bobby to the hit out of vengeance. He had already discussed the fact that bobby hadn't killed anyone yet and how he wanted bobby to be groomed into someone important in the family.

Is there something else you are referring to? The way they played the scenes, I thought tony was going to off bobby before they met the canadians.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

montag said:


> How about featuring more than 4 characters, three of whom are my least favorite.


+1


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anybody else notice the 2004 opening scene behind Johnny Sac's house *wasn't* the same scene that we saw at the end of season 5? I wonder if they re-shot it for season 6.5 or used a different take from season 5?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Maybe after featuring Janice in the first episode, we won't have to see her ever, ever, ever again.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Not sure what you mean by this. Tony did not assign bobby to the hit out of vengeance. He had already discussed the fact that bobby hadn't killed anyone yet and how he wanted bobby to be groomed into someone important in the family.
> 
> Is there something else you are referring to? The way they played the scenes, I thought tony was going to off bobby before they met the canadians.


IMHO, I would disagree. I think Tony totally assigned this to Bobby out of vengence. Earlier, when Bobby confirmed that he had never offed anyone, Tony said something to the effect of "God bless"

Tony assigning it to Bobby is exactly Tony's style. Him "blessing" Bobby in the beginning, is not. That's what this episode (season?) will be about. Tony's struggle with his change from head man, to sidelines.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I also agree...Tony relished the chance to stick it to Bobby and having him kill someone was the perfect opportunity... 

in the larger scheme of things, if Tony was considering grooming Bobby as the boss, it would make Bobby more legit having blood on his hands...the fight might have changed those plans, though...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Tsiehta said:


> IMHO, I would disagree. I think Tony totally assigned this to Bobby out of vengence. Earlier, when Bobby confirmed that he had never offed anyone, Tony said something to the effect of "God bless"
> 
> Tony assigning it to Bobby is exactly Tony's style. Him "blessing" Bobby in the beginning, is not. That's what this episode (season?) will be about. Tony's struggle with his change from head man, to sidelines.


I agree. Tony dumping the job onto Bobby was his way of saying (after the fight) "You think you're so tough, let's see if you're tough enough to do this you *****." Tony has never held Bobby in high regard. He thinks he's a wuss, a cream puff. And it doesn't help Bobby that he married Janice, somebody Tony thinks is a flake.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

I am pretty sure Bobby's hollow point bullet will be found in the washing machine and come back to bite him. 

Now for the speculation...

Bobby gets pinched and goes in the clink leaving Janis behind with the au pair. Janis tries to take over Bobby's affairs and steps over the line, forcing Tony to clip her. Then Tony and Carmela take custody of the Baccala's little girl and Tony retires to end the series. It would be nice to see a catastrophic ending to the series, but I think Chase will do some fluffy storybook BS like this.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

My wish is that the whole Soprano family gets wacked in the final episode so there is no chance of every having to see them again.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

scheckeNYK said:


> I am pretty sure Bobby's hollow point bullet will be found in the washing machine and come back to bite him.


That shouldn't be possible. The gun Bobby had was almost certainly a clean gun, completely untraceable back to Bobby. The shirt however, if some of his chest hair is in it, and most likely is, will give them DNA. So if Bobby's DNA is on record and the Canucks send it over to the FBI, then he's screwed.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Why is Tony so angry at Christopher? I remember at the end of last season Christopher was seeing Julianna Margulies's character but they were on terms about that. Maybe Christopher has fallen off the wagon again and that's why Tony's looking for a new replacement? I'd much rather have seen more about that then monopoly.


----------



## dirkdiggy (Mar 5, 2007)

mrpantstm said:


> Why is Tony so angry at Christopher? I remember at the end of last season Christopher was seeing Julianna Margulies's character but they were on terms about that. Maybe Christopher has fallen off the wagon again and that's why Tony's looking for a new replacement? I'd much rather have seen more about that then monopoly.


I just thought it was more the subject of the call that pissed Tony off not necessarily Christopher. You know, Tony being reminded that it was his birthday again.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Nah, Tony mentioned that he was disappointed in Christopher. I think it stems back to the Julianna Marguiles thing as well as his deisre to keep pursuing the movie that has Tony pissed.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

no way Tony has forgiven Christopher for Julianna...I respectfully disagree with Carm...Tony is a vengeful bastard... 

Christopher is also using coke again...then doesn't come to Tony's party...he's lucky if Tony doesn't clip him soon...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dirkdiggy said:


> I just thought it was more the subject of the call that pissed Tony off not necessarily Christopher. You know, Tony being reminded that it was his birthday again.


Christopher also blew off a meeting early in the episode...


----------



## dirkdiggy (Mar 5, 2007)

Paperboy2003 said:


> Nah, Tony mentioned that he was disappointed in Christopher. I think it stems back to the Julianna Marguiles thing as well as his deisre to keep pursuing the movie that has Tony pissed.


Oh yeah I forgot about that relationship thing...if I didn't slip on the throw rug I would have remembered


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

montag said:


> How about featuring more than 4 characters, three of whom are my least favorite.


I am not sure how that correlates to being slow. So you didn't like the narrow focus, still not sure how it is slow.

A big brawl between Bobby and Tony, the tension that ensues, Bobby committing his first hit ever... I just don't view that as slow.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Not sure what you mean by this. Tony did not assign bobby to the hit out of vengeance. He had already discussed the fact that bobby hadn't killed anyone yet and how he wanted bobby to be groomed into someone important in the family.
> 
> Is there something else you are referring to? The way they played the scenes, I thought tony was going to off bobby before they met the canadians.


I have heard others mention the vengence thing and I agree with you. I think Tony's primary motivation is the fact there is no way Bobby can be a key top member of the organization if he had never killed anyone. He could not get the proper respect.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

marksman said:


> For those who said it started slow, what would a fast start have been?


I think it was slow condsidering how few episodes are left. If this was the premier of a regular season then it would have been fine.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought it was a great episode.

Totally agree that Tony assigning the hit was to see if Bobby had the stones to pull it off.

Not sure if the tshirt will come back to haunt them.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, people are probably saying it was slow because about a third of the episode was tony looking at the lake and trees.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

It wasn't slow for me. It was about 1 hour of total goodness.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Is an automatic AR-10 really the best gift for someone up on weapons charges?



And since when did hollow points become illegal? When did I miss that?
Is it illegal in New Jersey?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Regarding Christopher:
Don't forget that he's also back to his Hollywood stuff which Tony has never liked. He also asked Tony to be an investor.....I think all of that along with Chris missing his bday meal is driving Tony over the edge.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Well, people are probably saying it was slow because about a third of the episode was tony looking at the lake and trees.


Wow. Have you forgetten about when Tony used to stare at the pool, and the ducks? As a matter of fact, at the lake, a duck flew passed Tony. It's all about Tony re-evaluating, and possibly moving backward.

Sopranos isn't Goodfellas. It isn't all about whacking and mob hits. Sitting at the lake = sitting in Melfi's office.


----------



## krugs84 (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone else feel the several times Carm grimaces about shoulder pain could be a sign of a health issue for Carm. Even before she got tossed in the brawl, she was complaining about it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Tsiehta said:


> Wow. Have you forgetten about when Tony used to stare at the pool, and the ducks? As a matter of fact, at the lake, a duck flew passed Tony. It's all about Tony re-evaluating, and possibly moving backward.
> 
> Sopranos isn't Goodfellas. It isn't all about whacking and mob hits. Sitting at the lake = sitting in Melfi's office.


Yeah those were slow too. I like the slow stuff, but this episode definitely had a sizeable amount of it.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Well, people are probably saying it was slow because about a third of the episode was tony looking at the lake and trees.


Agree.... I kept waiting for a gunboat to come down the lake blaring shots at the cabin.... Or Tony to take his new 3 iron and beat the crap out of Bobby while Bobby went to take a leak.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Way too much Janice this week. Ugh!  Though, I suppose it could have been worse (aka Melfi)!

I had to FF thru the Karaoke stuff. That was just terrible. My ears are still bleeding.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

krugs84 said:


> Does anyone else feel the several times Carm grimaces about shoulder pain could be a sign of a health issue for Carm. Even before she got tossed in the brawl, she was complaining about it.


When she hit that table, it was nasty--and I suspect it took too much work with the stunt double to set up for it not to be important.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

markp99 said:


> Way too much Janice this week. Ugh!  Though, I suppose it could have been worse (aka Melfi)!
> 
> I had to FF thru the Karaoke stuff. That was just terrible. My ears are still bleeding.


I would rather have heard Carmella sing The Sounds of Silence.  Oof, marrone, my ears!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I would rather have heard Carmella sing The Sounds of Silence.  Oof, marrone, my ears!


You have brown ears?


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

I concur with Tony assigning bobby to the hit as a bit of post-fight vengence. And they certainly made a point of showing how much evidence Bobby left behind, between his shirt and his fingerprints on the gun. I suppose the prints could come back to get him if he was arrested and fingerprinted anywhere else in the past, right? He didn't seem to wipe the gun down or even bother to throw it in a river.

Then again, this is The Sopranos. It's equally likely that this plot element will never be discussed or referenced again.

I think this hit could give Bobby the mistaken opinion that yes, he does deserve more. And if he looks back on it next week and decides that killing someone was easy, perhaps his next arguement with Tony will involve more than fists.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jerobi said:


> I concur with Tony assigning bobby to the hit as a bit of post-fight vengence. And they certainly made a point of showing how much evidence Bobby left behind, between his shirt and his fingerprints on the gun. I suppose the prints could come back to get him if he was arrested and fingerprinted anywhere else in the past, right? He didn't seem to wipe the gun down or even bother to throw it in a river.


he was wearing latex gloves...


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Think there's a possibility that the feds will link this to Bobby, and use it to get at Tony? Could they flip Bobby because of this?

By the way, I'm not so sure the point is so much about Tony being generally vengeful. He's got a real chip on his shoulder about Janice, and he can't stand to see her happy. He's done things in the past to sabotage her happiness, and this may be more of the same.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

One other thing about Tony hanging up on Christopher:

Tony has been gearing up to pass the business to Christopher for years. So when Tony told Bobby while they were out in the boat that "someone else" (i.e. Christopher) was disappointing him and maybe he would groom Bobby to be the man was a huge moment for Tony. Then only hours later, Bobby blindsides him.

Tony is pissed that he doesn't have anyone he trusts to pass the business off to, and Christopher's phone call at that time was just a reminder of how he feels trapped because of that. Rather than be confronted with that reality, it was just easier to hang up on Christopher.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

As one who likes to harp on how overrated this show is, I enjoyed this episode,
even though it had a lot of Janice. And there is a LOT of Janice. She seems to
have packed on a few pounds in the hiatus.

Anyhow, my favorite part unmentioned as yet, was the conversation between
Janice and Carmella sitting at the water's edge about who between T and J
was more like which parent. They both thought Tony was taking Bobby off to
whack him, (as did Bobby when they drove down the dirt road.) It just goes
to show how little either one of them really understand or know Tony.

I just hope we've had our season's quota of Janice.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

And Tony, how come you have let AJ turn out like that?
What a turd that kid is. Oy!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Was that macine gun the most insane gift?! 

And how many of us have siblings that if we were not related to them we wouldn't even have them as friends? 

Tony's right, that sucker punch would have never happen if Bobby did not see Tony in a new light.

BTW, what's with dropping the gun after the hit? I see that a lot in movies. Is it because the gun is untraceable? There's still prints on it. And if he was spotted by someone, an ID will link him for sure.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Anubys said:


> my wife and I agreed that Carm's favorite bird is the Swallow...


Junkies listener?   "Is your favorite bird the duck or swallow?"

To echo what everyone else said, Bobby dropped the gun on purpose a la Michael Corleone. The shirt was interesting and if this were another show, I'd say yeah, it would definitely come back to haunt him. But Chase is good with giving false foreshadows, like the Russian in the woods.

I liked the episode. Didn't think it was slow, though it certainly had a narrow focus. There was a lot there in terms of plot line openings - the 5 year Rico investigation, Phil Leotardo being back in power, Tony looking to step back instead of getting pinched/killed, Christopher falling out of favor and Bobby falling in, until the Monopoly game. Most of what was driving Tony was thinking about his age and that he got a scare that he was getting indicted. Perfect depth of character for a birthday in the year after surviving death. This episode was about much more than those 4 at the lake.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> BTW, what's with dropping the gun after the hit? I see that a lot in movies. Is it because the gun is untraceable? There's still prints on it. And if he was spotted by someone, an ID will link him for sure.


Someone else already explained this, but it keeps coming up ... as long as the gun is clean, leaving it breaks the evidence trail between the gun and the shooter. Clean and load the gun while wearing gloves then leave it at the scene. Bobby was wearing surgical gloves during the hit. There is no evidence for CSI to follow. You don't have to even worry about picking up the shell casings.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> Anyhow, my favorite part unmentioned as yet, was the conversation between
> Janice and Carmella sitting at the water's edge about who between T and J
> was more like which parent. They both thought Tony was taking Bobby off to
> whack him, (as did Bobby when they drove down the dirt road.) It just goes
> ...


Anyone else catch that right after the comment about her father and the gun, Janice talks about the one time a guy hit her and she lost it. I think she was talking about Ritchie.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> They both thought Tony was taking Bobby off to whack him, (as did Bobby when they drove down the dirt road.) It just goes to show how little either one of them really understand or know Tony.
> 
> I just hope we've had our season's quota of Janice.


I didn't catch that the women thought Bobby was being off'ed. When they drove down the dirt road, it crossed my mind, but I don't think Carmela/Janice thought that. Or Janice would've been going fruitcakes. And yes, any Janice is too much Janice. She is just plain annoying.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Charlutz said:


> Junkies listener?   "Is your favorite bird the duck or swallow?"
> 
> To echo what everyone else said, Bobby dropped the gun on purpose a la Michael Corleone. The shirt was interesting and if this were another show, I'd say yeah, it would definitely come back to haunt him. But Chase is good with giving false foreshadows, like the Russian in the woods.


you forgot the spotted owl 

I don't think the Russian was a mis-direction...I think it was a story arc that they abandoned...

another reason to drop the gun (at least in the Godfather) is to make sure that people see you are not armed anymore...Bobby was alone this time, so it wasn't relevant...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Janice mentioned an interesting insight into Livia Soprano's psychological makeup as a mother -- something like Livia was a great mother so long as the kids were helpless babies, but when they got old enough to think and do for themselves, even as little kids, that's when she felt threatened and the emotional abuse started.

I wonder if the writers and producers have psychological consultants to aid them in character development.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Anubys said:


> you forgot the spotted owl


My junkies lingo is slipping since we lost them here in Baltimore. 

As for the Russian, maybe it was abandoned, but I thought it was just meant to go nowhere? Either way, without pointing to examples, I'll make the general statement that Chase puts in details that play no part, or may eventually play a part. I know I've thought about things that never came back, but where a certain close up convinced me they would. I like it. Keeps me guessing. Also means it's not a big deal when he adds Tony dropping the gun to the time when the feds raided Johnny Sac's house.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

astrohip said:


> I didn't catch that the women thought Bobby was being off'ed. When they drove down the dirt road, it crossed my mind, but I don't think Carmela/Janice thought that. Or Janice would've been going fruitcakes. And yes, any Janice is too much Janice. She is just plain annoying.


They definitely both thought about it, they kept looking at their watches and then out in the distance. You could feel Janices anxiety as she looked at her watch each time.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I didn't catch that the women thought Bobby was being off'ed. When they drove down the dirt road, it crossed my mind, but I don't think Carmela/Janice thought that. Or Janice would've been going fruitcakes. And yes, any Janice is too much Janice. She is just plain annoying.


oh yes...both women were clearly nervous and looking at their watches wondering if Bobby was coming back...no doubt in my mind...

edit: latenight beat me to the post


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So... does anyone else think janice is more like their mom with the constant forked tongue comments?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> So... does anyone else think janice is more like their mom with the constant forked tongue comments?


Oh yes, and she's shown it in how she treats Bobby's older kids too. As well as her reaction with the toddler.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Just speculation, is it possible Bobby did not shoot the right guy? He was only going on a photo of a man he never met. He only saw the guy coming out of the main door of the apartment building (not out of the actual unit). If so, Bobby would have to deal with the moral and "mob" ramifications of shooting the wrong guy.

Didn't the hit take place in Canada and didn't Bobby drive to Quebec? How did he get the handgun over the border? Or did he get the handgun from the mobster brother in law/Fosamax guy?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> Just speculation, is it possible Bobby did not shoot the right guy? He was only going on a photo of a man he never met. He only saw the guy coming out of the main door of the apartment building (not out of the actual unit). If so, Bobby would have to deal with the moral and "mob" ramifications of shooting the wrong guy.
> 
> Didn't the hit take place in Canada and didn't Bobby drive to Quebec? How did he get the handgun over the border? Or did he get the handgun from the mobster brother in law/Fosamax guy?


Are you saying all French Canadians look the same?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TeighVaux said:


> Just speculation, is it possible Bobby did not shoot the right guy? He was only going on a photo of a man he never met. He only saw the guy coming out of the main door of the apartment building (not out of the actual unit). If so, Bobby would have to deal with the moral and "mob" ramifications of shooting the wrong guy.
> 
> Didn't the hit take place in Canada and didn't Bobby drive to Quebec? How did he get the handgun over the border? Or did he get the handgun from the mobster brother in law/Fosamax guy?


when you drive over the border they don't search your car through and through, just hide it under your seat or something and don't be stupid


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Going back to my earlier comments about the gun he should have bought it in Canada. Why leave a possible trail that leads the Mounties back over the boarder? Better to hook up with a Canadian fence for the gun, less of a chance it ever comes back to Bobby.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

Anubys said:


> he was wearing latex gloves...


Ah, thanks. It seemed like bad writing to me at the time when I thought he just dropped a fingerprinted gun.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I think it's been made clear Bobby's not the brightest guy on the show. His most popular expression reminds me of the face my dog had made when the vet took his temperature for the first time --->


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Didn't Bobby say something to Tony about DNA evidence when they were talking about Tony's arrest and/or Bobby's lack of whacking experience? I might be remembering it wrong, but I thought of that comment when the guy in the laundromat ripped Bobby's shirt off. His DNA would be all over that shirt, I would think.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Some people say its slow. My wife who grew up in a 100% first generation Italian household notices a lot more detail. SHe watches the show not so much for the blood but all the attention to detail around the mannerisms, the Italian slang, the food, and the general way they treat each other. 

All this comes out during the slow moments. Unfortunately many fans never see it.


----------



## njdboy (Feb 21, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Didn't Bobby say something to Tony about DNA evidence when they were talking about Tony's arrest and/or Bobby's lack of whacking experience? I might be remembering it wrong, but I thought of that comment when the guy in the laundromat ripped Bobby's shirt off. His DNA would be all over that shirt, I would think.


Yes I think this shirt ripping is going to come up, it was the first thing I thought of as he left the scene.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I was surprised that Carm did that sort of thing...


Once a year, just once a year.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Anybody else notice the 2004 opening scene behind Johnny Sac's house *wasn't* the same scene that we saw at the end of season 5? I wonder if they re-shot it for season 6.5 or used a different take from season 5?


Were the shots of Tony and Johnny different? I figured they just inserted the shots of the kid into the existing footage.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Going back to my earlier comments about the gun he should have bought it in Canada. Why leave a possible trail that leads the Mounties back over the boarder? Better to hook up with a Canadian fence for the gun, less of a chance it ever comes back to Bobby.


It's probably easier to be sure that a gun is clean and can't be traced back to you if you supply it yourself (or your own people) rather than counting on a relative stranger in a foreign country, who might roll over on you if the gun gets traced back to him...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Some people say its slow. My wife who grew up in a 100% first generation Italian household notices a lot more detail. SHe watches the show not so much for the blood but all the attention to detail around the mannerisms, the Italian slang, the food, and the general way they treat each other.
> 
> All this comes out during the slow moments. Unfortunately many fans never see it.


So... what does it mean when a guy from an italian family sits on the deck and watches trees for 5 minutes?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> So... what does it mean when a guy from an italian family sits on the deck and watches trees for 5 minutes?


He's counting the ways he can kill you and dispose of the body so it's never found.

<-- Italian family too, I see alot of the little nuances in the scenes.

I didn't think it was slow at all, I like the character development side, showing Tony sit at the lake helped tell the story. But then again I like when movies/shows really take the time to tell a story between action scenes.

My only worry is the last couple episodes will feel rushed to get everything in.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Langree said:


> My only worry is the last couple episodes will feel rushed to get everything in.


For that to happen they would actually have to do something. This season will end with a fizzle, probably another lame ass Tony dream episode.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Let's not confuse "slow" with "too slow". The sopranos is slow. That film Gerry is probably "too slow". Just saying something is slow alone should not imply that it is bad. We don't want michael bay to direct the finale and have it turn into prison break crossed with a zombie movie.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

personally i loved this episode and am glad to have the show back for 8 more weeks


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> personally i loved this episode and am glad to have the show back for *7* more weeks


Fixed your post. 

(Now only 7 episodes remaining)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Langree said:


> ...I didn't think it was slow at all, I like the character development side, showing Tony sit at the lake helped tell the story. But then again I like when movies/shows really take the time to tell a story between action scenes.
> 
> My only worry is the last couple episodes will feel rushed to get everything in.


Fair enough...but with only 7 episodes left how much more "character development" do you need? I'm ready for some "character resolution"!

Like I said...if this had been a premier for a full season or if there was another season to come, then it would have been just fine. But under the current circumstances, it seemed slow for my tastes.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> So... what does it mean when a guy from an italian family sits on the deck and watches trees for 5 minutes?


According to my wife: going to a quiet place is how people plot out what they are going to do next. Its not very dramatic its just what happens.

Now was the result of it that he was impressed with Bobby and decided he is the guy that should take over or did he just want to scar him.

I guess thats a stay tuned answer.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Are you saying all French Canadians look the same?


I'm of French Canadian origin so I guess I can say that. It just seemed that he was going on not much evidence to make sure he had the right guy.

Or I was about to say all musicians look alike


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Fixed your post.
> 
> (Now only *8* episodes remaining)


Actually, I just fixed your post. There are 9 episodes in this mini-season - 1 down, 8 to go.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

What I see is Tony becoming increasingly embarrassed by being absolutely dominated by Bobby, combined with the fact that AJ is a little candyass (and looking funny with that beard), leading to some eventual violent outburst.

I liked the episode...everybody hates Janice, that's what she's there for. Them talking about how Tony had changed since Junior shot him could be more foreshadowing.

Going to a quiet place to plan things out is a thing only Italians knew? Good thing we've got this insight.

Don't worry, people who are never satisfied with an episode unless somebody gets whacked...there should be plenty of violence a-comin'.


----------



## clreimers (Feb 8, 2007)

jerobi said:


> I concur with Tony assigning bobby to the hit as a bit of post-fight vengence. And they certainly made a point of showing how much evidence Bobby left behind, between his shirt and his fingerprints on the gun. I suppose the prints could come back to get him if he was arrested and fingerprinted anywhere else in the past, right? He didn't seem to wipe the gun down or even bother to throw it in a river.
> 
> Then again, this is The Sopranos. It's equally likely that this plot element will never be discussed or referenced again.
> 
> I think this hit could give Bobby the mistaken opinion that yes, he does deserve more. And if he looks back on it next week and decides that killing someone was easy, perhaps his next arguement with Tony will involve more than fists.


The tearing of the shirt was a metaphore for his heart being ripped out of his chest. And yes, I do think it will come back and haunt him.


----------



## clreimers (Feb 8, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> Let's not confuse "slow" with "too slow". The sopranos is slow. That film Gerry is probably "too slow". Just saying something is slow alone should not imply that it is bad. We don't want michael bay to direct the finale and have it turn into prison break crossed with a zombie movie.


Or Godfather II crossed with Saw: "Cleaver''


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> What I see is Tony becoming increasingly embarrassed by being absolutely dominated by Bobby, combined with the fact that AJ is a little candyass (and looking funny with that beard), leading to some eventual violent outburst.


a lot of time was spent showing Tony becoming the alpha dog again with his crew (beating the young kid who was acting as his bodyguard)...I agree that Tony won't let this lie...it's not in his nature...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

TeighVaux said:


> I'm of French Canadian origin so I guess I can say that. It just seemed that he was going on not much evidence to make sure he had the right guy.
> 
> Or I was about to say all musicians look alike


I thought that too. I rewound it. Both the guy in the picture and the guy in the laundromat had a cross tattoo on their upper left arm. If it was a different guy they're amazingly similar in look and tattoos.

tk


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Some people say its slow. My wife who grew up in a 100% first generation Italian household notices a lot more detail. SHe watches the show not so much for the blood but all the attention to detail around the mannerisms, the Italian slang, the food, and the general way they treat each other.
> 
> All this comes out during the slow moments. Unfortunately many fans never see it.


We see it, but it's still sometimes boring. I'm Scottish, but if Braveheart were just the guys sitting around in their kilts eating Hagus and making fun of each other, it would've been boring. Doesn't matter what nationality you are, when there's a handful of episodes left in the series I'd rather not have it just be 4 people at the lake. Your wifes heritage has nothing to do with someones appreciation (or lack thereof) for the show


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

As someone who almost wrote the Sopranos off after last season's horrible Vito plotline, I was pleasantly surprised with this episode.

Yes, it was slow - but intentionally or not, the whole time they were setting up the evening, up to the monopoly game, I kept getting this feeling of dread for the 'bad thing' to happen - as it always does.

Tony setting Bobby up to kill someone was perfect revenge. Bobby's never been a tough-guy/sociopath as some of the others (like Paulie) so to make him kill someone was more emotionally hurtful than if Tony had pistol-whipped him.

Of course, if this is just one of however many Janice episodes, I'm sure my tune will change.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I have to say I really enjoyed the scene where Janice and Carm were talking after Bobby and Tony left to go do business or something.

The palpable tension as they both new there was a possibility Bobby might not comeback was awesome, yet neither could acknowledge in reality but the business and family do not mix.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

pendragn said:


> I thought that too. I rewound it. Both the guy in the picture and the guy in the laundromat had a cross tattoo on their upper left arm. If it was a different guy they're amazingly similar in look and tattoos.
> 
> tk


Oh, OK! Never mind. I have to remember that freeze frame/rewind feature.

Well guess Tony just sent him on that errand to let him deal with the consequences.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

You guys have got to be kidding me. There's slow and there's slow. This episode was not only slow, but it only focused on 4 characters.

If the first season of The Sopranos had this type of pacing and didn't focus on the interesting characters like Paulie and Christopher it wouldn't have succeeded. There is a clear difference in tone and pacing from the earlier, "greater" seasons.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm surprised that Bobby could made it to captain without killing anybody, whether he's Tony's brother in law or not.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm surprised that Bobby could made it to captain without killing anybody, whether he's Tony's brother in law or not.


Well, he did slug that *******. Give him credit for something!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm surprised that Bobby could made it to captain without killing anybody, whether he's Tony's brother in law or not.


Well, he's only been Tony's b-i-l for a little while. He got his position, presumably, because he grew up with Tony and his father had (I assume) the same position with Tony's uncle...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> You guys have got to be kidding me. There's slow and there's slow. This episode was not only slow, but it only focused on 4 characters.
> 
> If the first season of The Sopranos had this type of pacing and didn't focus on the interesting characters like Paulie and Christopher it wouldn't have succeeded. There is a clear difference in tone and pacing from the earlier, "greater" seasons.


On the complete reverse side, I found the first season or two to be the worst sopranos seasons. It took them a while to figure out which characters were supposed to be likeable, which characters were comic relief, etc. I found it a lot less enthralling than later seasons.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

So glad it's back... Good episode. What was the deal with Christopher? Tony hung up on him, because he forgot to call him on his actual birthday? Or - wasn't there for him, when he got arrested?


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm surprised that Bobby could made it to captain without killing anybody, whether he's Tony's brother in law or not.


I didn't think he could be really in the Mafia without killing someone.

A "made guy" is someone who has killed someone, I thought only "made guys" could be inducted.

This show is about the lives of various mafia people and I see this episode just another chapter in their lives. It wasn't really character building, it was more an examination of a weekend in their lives.

It was pretty intense when Bobby and Tony were driving down the desolate side road after the fight and the camera kept cutting back to Janice wringing her hands.

Even thought I can't stand Janice, I thought this was a pretty good episode.

It was funny that even though they were in a peaceful setting with no "business" to intrude they still couldn't be non-violent.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

being "Made" has nothing to do with killing guys, it's like one of the top promotions, and those guys can't be touched. They get their "button"


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

bdowell said:


> Fixed your post.
> 
> (Now only 7 episodes remaining)


as someone has said, there are 8 left. Season 6 Part II is 9 episodes total (Episodes 13 - 21)

so FSOEP


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> being "Made" has nothing to do with killing guys, it's like one of the top promotions, and those guys can't be touched. They get their "button"


a button man is usually low level and usually involves being muscle, or a trigger man. they can also be made men, but don't have to be.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

If the series weren't already in the can, I'd contribute to a fund to put a hit on Janice.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I forgot that this show sometimes takes its time where nothing is really happening...building up the tension. I could not sit still during the monopoly game. With the drinking going on...I knew the game could not have a peaceful ending.


madscientist said:


> I was surprised at the monopoly problems: we never had violence over monopoly.
> 
> Now, _Risk_, on the other hand, almost ended many relationships among my friends and we eventually had to ban it altogether. This was in college and I've still not had the courage to play again


You are absolutely correct on this one. I don't remember a single game of Risk that didn't end with the board being flipped in frustration by the loser. We had dice thrown across the room and broken, pieces mangled, cards torn...never a fist fight, but we did come close once.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> So... what does it mean when a guy from an italian family sits on the deck and watches trees for 5 minutes?


Zalusky was right, most fans never see it....

TAsunder; didn't you feel the tension while Tony was out there? They did a good job of showing how volatile Tony can be. When the boat started clanging around I thought Tony was going to sink that bad boy.

We know Tony so well all Chase has to do is insert a moment like that into a show to remind us how Tony can fly off the handle at any moment. I thought that boat was sunk for sure.
---

And the wives were definately worried about Bobby, that's why they ran up to the car when Tony and Bobby got back.

I love this show...you can't 100% love or hate any of the characters!

I think Tony's thinking was that Janice deserved his comments because she told that story about his pops. Nobody wants to hear that kinda stuff about their dad....and Janice blew him off....(no pun intended) So he started messin' with her. I thought it was bold enough of Bobby to say "You Sopranos, you go too far..." But to sucker punch the boss takes a pair of brass ones.

I bet Tony has newfound respect for Bobby....Yes he's ticked that he got a beat down; but he has to have respect for Bobby now just for speaking up.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> And Tony, how come you have let AJ turn out like that?
> What a turd that kid is. Oy!


AJ may be a wuss; but his GF is.....NICE

And what about last season when he paid off the bum kids with a bike to shut up? I thought for sure they'd come back for more stuff.....


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

From the Melfi files: 

Carmela protects AJ from Tony's parenting. If Tony had his way, AJ would have gotten a few smackdowns to straighten him out. Tony secretly wishes his own mother had protected him from his father like Carmela does for AJ. Livia's failure to protect Tony from his father's behavior led to more bitterness toward his mother.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm surprised that Bobby could made it to captain without killing anybody, whether he's Tony's brother in law or not.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, he's only been Tony's b-i-l for a little while. He got his position, presumably, because he grew up with Tony and his father had (I assume) the same position with Tony's uncle...


Bobby is not really a captain at this point. To be a real captain he would have to kill at least one person. Since they had the talk, Bobby had no problem doing it because he thinks it will help him. The only question is if it is BS or not and Tony is just stringing him along.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

NinerK said:


> AJ may be a wuss; but his GF is.....NICE


Yeah, makes you wonder if she isn't maybe an FBI agent.  Doubt it though because I don't imagine the FBI asks its agents to sleep with their suspects...

Still, wondering if the FBI will try to use her to get to Tony...


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Yeah, makes you wonder if she isn't maybe an FBI agent.  Doubt it though because I don't imagine the FBI asks its agents to sleep with their suspects...
> 
> Still, wondering if the FBI will try to use her to get to Tony...


I dunno; but they can have her on every week and I wouldn't mind...

I don't think she'd be any use to the FBI; MAYBE to plant a bug......but as far as AJ; he doesn't really know anything about the business.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Fair enough...but with only 7 episodes left how much more "character development" do you need? I'm ready for some "character resolution"!
> 
> Like I said...if this had been a premier for a full season or if there was another season to come, then it would have been just fine. But under the current circumstances, it seemed slow for my tastes.


I am not sure I get the expectation that some people have that the show should become something it has never been in an attempt to wrap things up.

People sitting around waiting for a lot of resolution are going to be pretty disappointed I suspect.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Bobby is not really a captain at this point. To be a real captain he would have to kill at least one person. Since they had the talk, Bobby had no problem doing it because he thinks it will help him. The only question is if it is BS or not and Tony is just stringing him along.


I disagree. I think Bobby had a big problem with the hit. He seemed very unhappy that this was dumped on him and I don't think he thought he needed it to advance his position prior to the fight. The fight changed everything.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree that Bobby figured, after the fight, he had to prove himself to Tony. However, hitting the Boss does not take a brass pair...it's stupid. He wouldn't last through the end of the week, no matter whom he's married to.

Carm surprised me with her gift to Tony (and I don't mean the golf clubs).

Janice bugs me--especially the cleavage tattoo--ugh! I'm Italian, but I didn't know that Janice translates to "annoying."

It amazes me how much detail can be put into one hour of tv, especially w/o commercials. There was a lot more to this episode than one may realize. Carm's shoulder pain--what will that lead to? A.J.'s being a punk--what price will he pay? Bobby's stupidity--will it end up getting him killed? Christopher's not listening to Tony--will he die for it? 

I look forward to each coming week's episode!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MamaKAS said:


> We see it, but it's still sometimes boring. I'm Scottish, but if Braveheart were just the guys sitting around in their kilts eating Hagus and making fun of each other, it would've been boring. Doesn't matter what nationality you are, when there's a handful of episodes left in the series I'd rather not have it just be 4 people at the lake. Your wifes heritage has nothing to do with someones appreciation (or lack thereof) for the show


huh, I was talking about what SHE appreciates and sees in the show as a result of her personal experience and heritage. I also just wanted to point out the immense detail in the show. Sort of like to looking at a painting and seeing new detail every time you look at it.

In her case none of it really relates to the business but everything to do with the family.

If your more interested in the business so be it.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> Carm surprised me with her gift to Tony (and I don't mean the golf clubs).


A lot of people seem surprised by this... I don't get it? Have they said anything before on the show that makes this seem out of character for her?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

madscientist said:


> A lot of people seem surprised by this... I don't get it? Have they said anything before on the show that makes this seem out of character for her?


"It" has seen a lot of action outside of their marriage and she knows it. And well, ..... they're married! 

Frank


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

fmowry said:


> "It" has seen a lot of action outside of their marriage and she knows it. And well, ..... they're married!


Well yeah... but since they seem to have reconciled, one would assume she'd want to help create an interesting and varied "home life" to reduce the chances of that happening again. On the other hand, since it seems obvious Tony is not the type to hold up his end of the bargain, so to speak, I can see where that might be an issue. Wait... didn't they show Tony holding up his end back when Junior was outed for being a master at that particular sport?

As for "they're married", I take it you watch HIMYM


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

NinerK said:


> Zalusky was right, most fans never see it....
> 
> TAsunder; didn't you feel the tension while Tony was out there? They did a good job of showing how volatile Tony can be. When the boat started clanging around I thought Tony was going to sink that bad boy.


Of course, but I don't think that it had anything to do with being italian nor do I think someone from an italian family would be watching the back of his head and thinking how nuanced it is in a way only an italian could understand.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> A lot of people seem surprised by this... I don't get it? Have they said anything before on the show that makes this seem out of character for her?


I'm one of the people who were surprised...I think it comes from a line from a Billy Crystal movie when Billy (a psychiatrist) asks Robert DeNiro (the mob boss) why he gets this act done outside of marriage...DeNiro's answer was something along the lines of "with the mouth she kisses our kids goodnight with? are you crazy?"

so I got the impression that it's not something that's done in that circle...


----------



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

> I don't think the Russian was a mis-direction...I think it was a story arc that they abandoned...


The Russian in the woods in New Jersey established Bobby as a significant character. It showed he was dependable, and that Tony could count on him for more than Uncle Junior's baby sitter. Remember how he laughed when Bobby showed up in the hunter's orange clothing? It was the first glimmer of respect from Tony to Bobby. Now Bobby may be on the verge of being the next boss! I always thought that episode was one of the best ever, if only for the craziness between Christopher and Paulie!

Also, the hit that Tony ordered was pure vengeance against Bobby. The motive for the hit tells the story. It's not revenge, it's not self-preservation. It's for a better margin on the scam. Completely unnecessary, except to stick it to Bobby, whose life will forever be altered.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

TeighVaux said:


> Just speculation, is it possible Bobby did not shoot the right guy? He was only going on a photo of a man he never met. He only saw the guy coming out of the main door of the apartment building (not out of the actual unit). If so, Bobby would have to deal with the moral and "mob" ramifications of shooting the wrong guy............


On the re-watch last night, the tattoo on the guy's arm seemed to match the one in the picture (hard to see exactly), but it certainly matched the dagger hanging on his neck chain.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> On the re-watch last night, the tattoo on the guy's arm seemed to match the one in the picture (hard to see exactly), but it certainly matched the dagger hanging on his neck chain.


it would not be unusual for band members to get matching tatoos...but I do agree Bobby killed the right guy...

I don't think Bobby would get a lot of respect as the boss...heck, he would not get a lot of respect as a captain, which is why he has not become one so far...I think the conversation on the lake was more about Tony's frustration with Christopher...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> it would not be unusual for band members to get matching tatoos...but I do agree Bobby killed the right guy...
> 
> I don't think Bobby would get a lot of respect as the boss...heck, he would not get a lot of respect as a captain, which is why he has not become one so far...I think the conversation on the lake was more about Tony's frustration with Christopher...


Bobby is the acting captain for Junior's crew. Though I think Junior's crew consists of Bobby.


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I'm one of the people who were surprised...I think it comes from a line from a Billy Crystal movie when Billy (a psychiatrist) asks Robert DeNiro (the mob boss) why he gets this act done outside of marriage...DeNiro's answer was something along the lines of "with the mouth she kisses our kids goodnight with? are you crazy?"
> 
> so I got the impression that it's not something that's done in that circle...


This is I think the correct answer, in that generation that is why they have gomahs - there are things you do not expect or ask your wife to do. The younger guys, the distinction is lost.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

madscientist said:


> A lot of people seem surprised by this... I don't get it? Have they said anything before on the show that makes this seem out of character for her?


As *anom* posted above


> Once a year, just once a year.


I think it was established a few seasons ago that she does that only on his birthday. So, in that sense, it wasn't a surprise.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Who was the guy that Frank Vicent was giving the evil eye to at the bar? Fat grey haired guy?


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Who was the guy that Frank Vicent was giving the evil eye to at the bar? Fat grey haired guy?


I was wondering that, too. I don't think he's ever been on before.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The guy in charge while phil was gone?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> As one who likes to harp on how overrated this show is, I enjoyed this episode,
> even though it had a lot of Janice. And there is a LOT of Janice. She seems to
> have packed on a few pounds in the hiatus.


I thought the same thing. At first I though maybe they were trying to hide a real life pregnancy, but then she let it all hang out. Uuugggghhhh.

I can't stand Meadow either, glad there wasn't much of her. Wow, has AJ changed!


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

MamaKAS said:


> I'm Scottish, but if Braveheart were just the guys sitting around in their kilts eating *Hagus*












Sheep pluck aside, I liked the episode a lot. Looking forward to catching up with more of the crew.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> The guy in charge while phil was gone?


The older guy who retreated back to the bar when Phil gave him the evil eye.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The older guy who retreated back to the bar when Phil gave him the evil eye.


Either no one recognized him, or he's new.

BTW, I forgot to point out the obvious parallels between Tony and the Frank Vincent character... both recently out of serious medical exeriences and both (apparently) coming to terms with their mortality and their organization's futures. Apparently Vincent has a successor groomed where as Tony doesn't. And is the Vito issue really resolved?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Either no one recognized him, or he's new.
> 
> BTW, I forgot to point out the obvious parallels between Tony and the Frank Vincent character... both recently out of serious medical exeriences and both (apparently) coming to terms with their mortality and their organization's futures. Apparently Vincent has a successor groomed where as Tony doesn't. And is the Vito issue really resolved?


I got the impression he was a new character...

Didn't Tony stop by Vito and offer to bury the hatchet? but no way the issue is resolved, IMO...


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

My father and I got into an argument last night... he said the guy that Bobby shot was Tony's daughter (Meadow's) boyfriend. NO - told him it wasn't. He wouldn't believe me... I finally gave up.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

angbear1985 said:


> My father and I got into an argument last night... he said the guy that Bobby shot was Tony's daughter (Meadow's) boyfriend. NO - told him it wasn't. He wouldn't believe me... I finally gave up.


No, as I'm sure you know, Finn is in California, not Canada.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> angbear1985 said:
> 
> 
> > My father and I got into an argument last night... he said the guy that Bobby shot was Tony's daughter (Meadow's) boyfriend. NO - told him it wasn't. He wouldn't believe me... I finally gave up.
> ...


Yeah, it was one of the Canadians' daughter's husband.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

I know !! Tell my dad that! He would not listen to me!
OH - well... he will figure it out - that he is wrong!
hehe


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

angbear1985 said:


> I know !! Tell my dad that! He would not listen to me!
> OH - well... he will figure it out - that he is wrong!
> hehe


make sure you rub it in...

so Bobby drove to CA, killed the kid, then came back to upstate NY the same day?

not even if he flew on the Concorde!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> so Bobby drove to CA, killed the kid, then came back to upstate NY the same day?


I don't think they said where in Canada he went, but they did say that the cabin was right near the border...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think they said where in Canada he went, but they did say that the cabin was right near the border...


um...CA is California, not Canada


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> um...CA is California, not Canada


It's moments like this that remind me of the moments that gave you .sig fodder...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Just watched this one last night.

The ripped shirt is going to come back to haunt them.

On the drive up to meet the Canadian pharmacists, Bobby and Tony were talking about killing people in this day and age and how careful they had to be with DNA evidence.

Then Bobby gets his first kill, and they make a point of a chunk of his shirt being left in the guys hand.

Whether it comes back to haunt Bobby or Tony, time will tell.


phox


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:

I agree with a previous poster that said The Sopranos is not Good Fellas. It's not all about whacking people all the time......
It's about the complexity of relationships and the psychological tension and drama, which is just as agonizing (and enjoyable) as the violence.

What makes this such a highly rated show and so enjoyable is that it's not all about the shooting, killing, chopping, etc. 

Janice is totally annoying, I agree....However, that's why she's so good in her role and such a good actress. We all love to hate her. And, I agree, she IS her mother's daughter!

I totally enjoyed this episode.....there were some great lines that illustrate people's philosophies and relationships....

Paulie Walnuts..."catch a painted pony, let da spinnin wheel ride...." brilliant.....

Carmella..."can I get you a plate, Tony?".....her dedication to him...undying love(no pun intended!).

I saw many more than 4 characters on the show....And, those 4 characters' situations and conversations (a la Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?) were great acting, character buildup.

Great series...great episode....I look forward to Sunday nights...Even with my Tivo, I usually end up watching it live time.....


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Goodfellas is not about whacking people all the time either.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:
That's true....I love Good Fellas, too! 
I was just surprised at the criticism of this episode as being slow......perhaps using Good Fellas wasn't a fair comparison..(just quoting a previous post).

I thought the tension was pretty thick, the setups thought provoking and the acting awesome....


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

brebeans said:


> Paulie Walnuts..."catch a painted pony, let da spinnin wheel ride...." brilliant.....
> 
> I saw many more than 4 characters on the show....And, those 4 characters' situations and conversations (a la Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?) were great acting, character buildup.


This thread is for the first episode; the Paulie Walnuts quote you give above is from the second episode. In the second episode they definitely had (almost?) all the main characters. In the first, there were only the four.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh....sorry, my bad. Getting my episodes confused....

However, we still do love to hate Janice.

I also believe that there was lots of setting up of Bobby for a "future" role with the family?? Will Tony have a heart attack?

Still think the 4 of them provided some great entertainment and tension that you could cut with a plastic knife...

Again, my bad on the quotes....


----------

